# Newbie with a problem



## Teediddy (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey all, I've come to you seeking advice and instruction on how to resolve a problem I'm having with my Snapper lawn mower (model# RP217018BV). It has a 7 hp. Briggs Intek OHV motor that will start but dies again in about 2 seconds. I'm thinking its an issue with the carb but since I don't know much about this kind of stuff I thought I'd go to the experts first and see what you guys think. It's been a fantastic mower up until now and I need to get it fixed because my yard is starting to resemble the Amazon. Any and all help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

This generally indicates a problem with the delivery of fuel through your carburetor. It could also be caused by water in the fuel. In either case, you are going to need to have a look inside the float bowl of the carb.

Can you post the model type and code numbers off your engine?


----------



## Teediddy (Jun 12, 2010)

Attached are pics of the stickers off the engine and the deck. Hopefully this gives you what you need. 

P.S. Sorry the poor quality cell phone pics.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Teediddy said:


> Attached are pics of the stickers off the engine and the deck. Hopefully this gives you what you need.
> 
> P.S. Sorry the poor quality cell phone pics.


Not really, need the model type and code numbers off the engine. They should be stamped into the valve cover or could also be located on the blower housing above the muffler.


----------



## Teediddy (Jun 12, 2010)

*Gotcha.*

Here you go... Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Teediddy (Jun 12, 2010)

So, anyone know where I can get info on the carb for my mower? Maybe a repair manual? Thanks.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Teediddy said:


> So, anyone know where I can get info on the carb for my mower? Maybe a repair manual? Thanks.


Go here:

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/index.aspx

and click on "Maintenance and Repair" and then "Manuals, Parts Lists & Wiring Diagrams".

Enter your engine model number which is 

128602-0149-E1

and you will find an operator's manual and illustrated parts list. Maybe somebody else here can tell you where to find a service manual. Good luck!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Teediddy said:


> So, anyone know where I can get info on the carb for my mower? Maybe a repair manual? Thanks.


This service manual should cover your engine.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Bri... Single Cylinder L-Head BRIGGS & STRATTON.pdf


----------

